# Extra Windows XPX64



## JRetired98 (Nov 27, 2001)

I have unintentionally installed a second copy of Windows XPX64 on to my system. I would like to remove this copy. How do I go about that.
Jim


----------



## parvez9988 (Sep 19, 2008)

First post this in windows Xp forum,or wait until any admin move u r question.
And can u give a breif description.exactly wht u did and what u want.


----------



## shifa555 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't get QuickTime v7.1 to run or work on Windows XP x64 Pro.
I've had to revert back to QuickTime Pro v7.0.4.8 and it runs pefect with no problems. Any suggestions on how I could get QuickTime v7.1 to run?
___________________________________________
pvc lingerie
costume earrings


----------

